# partager un dossier



## roquebrune (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
Savez vous si on peut partager un dossier sur iCloud Drive exactement comme on le fait avec Dropbox

merci


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Un peu de lecture


----------



## roquebrune (23 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un peu de lecture


oui pour partager un fichier mais je veux partager un dossier ,  ne  plus s'occupper de partager a chaque fois ce qui est dedans c'est automatiquement partage comme avec dropbox.
cette fonction inexistante ou bien cachee de iCloud manque vraiment


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bon d'après ce que je peux lire ici , c'est impossible


----------



## roquebrune (23 Décembre 2018)

Je m' en doutais un peu mais c'etait au cas ou avec IOs 12 ...
merci


----------



## lome_bbrr (14 Novembre 2019)

BOnjour, je remonte ce sujet : il me semble que le partage de dossiers était maintenant possible avec IOS13 (vu lors de l'annonce en juin je crois). Mais finalement c'est retardé n'est-ce pas?


----------



## roquebrune (14 Novembre 2019)

je trouve ca  https://www.idownloadblog.com/2019/08/13/share-icloud-folders-tutorial/


----------



## lome_bbrr (14 Novembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> je trouve ca https://www.idownloadblog.com/2019/08/13/share-icloud-folders-tutorial/



Justement, j’avais vu ce Tuto mais je n’ai pas l’option share ou partager ... vous l’avez vous ?


----------



## lome_bbrr (14 Novembre 2019)

lome_bbrr a dit:


> Justement, j’avais vu ce Tuto mais je n’ai pas l’option share ou partager ... vous l’avez vous ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 144287



Ps: j’ai aussi le choix « compresser » en bas de liste mais pas de « partager »... 
Ils ont fait ce tutoriel lors des bêtas. Et je pense que Apple a retiré la fonctionnalité depuis


----------



## roquebrune (15 Novembre 2019)

j'ai bien partager mais il est grisé


----------



## lome_bbrr (15 Novembre 2019)

sur iOS ou iPadOS ?


----------



## roquebrune (15 Novembre 2019)

sur les deux
je sélectionne un dossier et en bas a gauche partager est grisé, je n'ai pas l'icone partager du tout mais le mot ecrit


----------



## lome_bbrr (15 Novembre 2019)

étonnant. Je suis à jour sur mes appareils et je n'ai pas du tout ça ...
Bon visiblement c'est une fonction reportée. Peut être pour la 13.4  pour le printemps ^^


----------



## roquebrune (15 Novembre 2019)

dans icloud drive de ipados


----------



## lome_bbrr (15 Novembre 2019)

ok, et je suppose que c'est pour les fichiers, non pas les dossiers.
Je ne comprends pas comment on propose du stockage cloud sans avoir cette fonctionnalité. Ca devrait être une des fonctions de base.


----------



## roquebrune (15 Novembre 2019)

pareil !  j'espere qu'ils vont regler ce probleme


----------

